# 360° Music video



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 23, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/doritosuk

There is a 2D version, but for the full experience you have to see it on the channel.
I noticed it earlier; thought I'd share it. Some of you might have seen it already. 360° video isn't exactly new, but it'd be pretty cool if more music videos had this sort of interactivity.

The music sounds pretty good too.


----------



## mameks (Nov 23, 2010)

sugoi~~
/weaboo
Seriously though, that's awesome.


----------



## Issac (Nov 23, 2010)

Wow, that was mighty cool


----------



## R2DJ (Nov 23, 2010)

Hehe, I kinda like Prof. Green (if you like INXS you have good music taste). Video was pretty awesome! Imagine the Madworld Kiwi music video with 360 degrees?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 24, 2010)

I like INXS too.
(In honesty I've heard "Need You Tonight" which was on an old game, which is what make me like the song; besides that I can't say I've heard much of their stuff.)

At first I hadn't expected the video to be the way it was. It was when I saw the first girl with blank eyes staring through a gap in the wall that I first though "ooh, something's up here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




".


----------

